# FritzBox und PPPoE-Fehler



## Cooper101 (19. März 2013)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem:
Ich habe einen neuen 1&1-Anschluss (6000). Wenn ich die gelieferte Fritzbox (Homeserver, 7330 SL) anschließe, erhalte ich nur PPPoE-Fehler (DSL-Sync leuchtet).

1&1 sagt, ein Leitungsfehler wäre behoben worden. Problem besteht aber.

Im Netz kann man lesen, dass die Fritz mit schwachen Leitungen (wie meiner) evtl. ein Problem hat und empfiehlt das dazuschalten eines externen Modems (zB teledat 300 LAN).
Wie muss man denn das genau anschließen? Kommt das WLAN-Signal dann trotzdem aus der Fritzbox?


----------



## Heretic (19. März 2013)

Hi,

Du kannst die Fritzbox trotzdem als Router benutzen. Der das Internet verteilt so wie du es jetzt gewohnt bist.
Das externe Modem wird lediglich vor die Fritzbox geschaltet.

Du kannst folgendes machen. (bzw so habe ich es damals auch gemacht , jedoch mit einer anderen Fritzbox an einem Versatel Modem, das Prinzip ist aber immer ähnlich)

-Den Stecker im DSL Anschluss an der Fritzbox ziehen.
-Dieses Kabel muss an das Modem.
-Dort (am Modem) musst du nun von LAN(1) ein Kabel zum DSL Anschluss der Fritzbox legen.
[Ein ganz normales Reguläres Lan kabel - Wie du es z.B Vom Router zum Pc hast]

Du hast jetzt aber noch nicht zwangsläufig Internet an der Fritzbox.
Teste kurz ob du normal ins Internet kannst. 
Falls nein , hat die  Fritzbox die umstellung nicht erkannt bzw es ist nun die Zugangsart  geändert worden durch das Modem (Das kann unterschiedlich sein. Daher an  kann ich an der Stelle keine genaue aussage treffen)

Du musst jetzt unter " http://fritz.box " gehen. [Von einem Gerät was an der box angeschlossen ist via Kabel oder Wlan]

Log dich in die fritzbox ein. 
Danach suche den Punkt "Internet".
Nach dem Öffnet des Reiters auf "Zugangsart"

Dort sind änderungen von nöten , je nachdem wie du dich ins Internet einlogst.

Am besten ist es , wenn du an diesem Punkt einen Screenshot (also ein Bild) von der Seite machst.
Bevor du irgendetwas machst. 
Und nachdem das Modem zwischen geschaltet ist.
(Private Dinge an der stelle bitte schwärzen)
Dann können wir auch ggf die Probleme nachvollziehen.


Der Alternative Weg ist der folgende.

Du schließt das Kabel nicht wieder am DSL Port der Fritzbox an sonder an der Fritzbox am Lan(1) Port !.
Dann musst du in der Fritzbox nur        [edit:zitat:]

Wählen Sie das Menü „Internet / Zugangsdaten“.
Wählen Sie in der Ausklappliste „Internetanbieter“ den 
Eintrag „Vorhandener Zugang über LAN“ aus

Das setzt jedoch vorraus , dass das Modem was du hast sich schon einlogt. Oder die Leitung allgemein frei ist.

edit: http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZ_Box_Fon_WLAN_7330_SL.pdf
Wie man auf seite 18/19 NAchlesen kann.


Klingt insgesamt vilt etwas verwirrent. Ist aber selbst für Laien recht schnell und einfach durchführbar.
Wenn du auf nummer sichergehen willst. 
Mach vorher die Screenshot und schreib um welches Modem es sich handelt. Dann kann man fehler besser erkennen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Cooper101 (19. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Sobald ich das teledat hier habe und es Probleme gibt, melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. März 2013)

du hast sync mit der fritzbox und willst ein modem davor schalten ??? 
muß ich nicht verstehen, hast du mal auf die weboberfläche der fritzbox geschaut ob der dir angezeigte sync auch stimmt? vllt hat die sich aufgehangen dsl seitig , zeigt per led sync an obwohl sie keinen sync hat !?! telefonierst du auch über die fritzbox? in den dsl einstellungen der fritzbox mal schauen wie die box synchron ist und ob da massive fehler auflaufen ! jenachdem was du für eine fritzbox hast, schalte die routerfunktion ab und versuch dich über eine pppoe verbindung direkt vom rechner aus mal verbinden !
ich glaube nicht das dein problem die fritzbox ist und vorallem das du das löst mit einem vorgeschaltetem modem


----------



## Cooper101 (20. März 2013)

Das Modem dazuschalten hat nichts gebracht. Das teledat hat auch keinen lan1-port,sondern nur Splitter und 10bt. Alle verkabelungsvarianten probiert, jedesmal pppoe Fehler.


----------



## Heretic (20. März 2013)

Kannst du das ganze mal genauer beschreiben ? 
Welches modem hast genau benutz ? wie meinst du das mit "hat kein lan port" ?
Hast du die fritzbox entsprechend umgestellt nachdem du die kabel geändert hast ?

Hast du das von mrfloppy mal ausprobiert ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. März 2013)

@ cooper101
Pppoe-fehler haben glaube was mit der einwahl zu tun. Ruf doch einfach mal deinen provider an und sag denen, das sie bitte einen port-reset machen sollen.
Außerdem, schließe bitte mal deine fritzbox direkt an, gehe ins web-interface unter internet->dsl-informationen und mache einen screenshot von "übersicht" und "dsl". Das könntest du dann hier mal posten.


----------



## Decrypter (21. März 2013)

Hier dürfte, wenn überhaupt, eh nur ein Teledat der 200 Serie funktionieren, da nur diese Teledat Modems ADSL2+ fähig sind. Denn kann mir kaum vorstellen, das heute noch Anschlüsse nur per ADSL1 geschaltet werden.
Anyway...aber sofern die Fritte einen Sync hat, liegt es auch sowieso nicht an der Leitung. Denn bei einem PPPoE Fehler (Point To Point Protokoll over Ethernet) schlägt einfach nur die Anmeldung am ISP fehl. Das hat mit dem Sync nichts zu tun. Ursache können mögliche falsche Einwahldaten sein oder fehlerhafte Einstellungen in der FritzBox (z.B. VPI/VCI oder fehlerhafte VLAN). In den meisten Fällen liegt die Ursache aber am Radiusserver des ISP. Wenn hier die Verifizierung der Zugansdaten fehl schlägt, bekommt man einen PPPoE Fehler. Früher per DFÜ Netzwerk war das meistens Fehler 651 oder auch 691.


----------



## Cooper101 (21. März 2013)

Mein Vodafone modem lief bis vor kurzem einwandfrei an dieser Leitung.


----------



## Cooper101 (21. März 2013)

Ist bei vorschaltung eines alten DSL Modems immer ein Splitter nötig? Den hab ich noch vergessen


----------



## Decrypter (21. März 2013)

Splitter spielt keine Rolle. Der Splitter ist nur notwendig, wenn du einen Telefonanschluss in der altbekannten Art hast. Bei einem IP Anschluss ist der überflüssig. Und bei Null und Gar Nichts hast du einen IP Anschluss. Das Problem liegt zu 99% bei 0+0 und den Zugangsdaten. Die Leitung ist ja in Ordnung, da du den Sync ja bekommst.


----------



## Cooper101 (21. März 2013)

Was verstehst du unter altbekannter Art? Ich muss/müsste auch 5 Euro /Monat zusätzlich bezahlen, weil irgendwas an meiner Leitung so unterirdisch ist (congstar nennt das auf seiner Seite "regio") 

Es kann doch nicht mein Job als Endverbraucher sein, mich mit so einem Scheiß sehr zu befassen. 1&1 stellt sich blöd oder ist es tatsächlich (" Fehler in der Leitung wurde behoben ") 

Leider haben Sie das günstigste Angebot (bei mir geht nur DSL 6000),oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## mrfloppy (21. März 2013)

was heißt denn die günstigste leitung, wasn das für eine aussage? ist doch völlig latte was du bezahlst, dir garantieren das du online kommst wenn du sync hast müssen die doch trotzdem! können ja nicht sage das du leider günstigen tarif hast und leider erstmal offline bleibst ! wasn schwachsinn ! mach mal screens vom dsl status der fb also von der weboberfläche und internet ! schalte dazu die fb noch um auf erweiterte ansicht, da bekommt man mehr zu sehen ! DU mußt mit sicherheit die vpi/vci noch händisch umstellen, ist da die falsche hinterlegt in der fritzbox aus welchem grund auch immer kannst du sync haben wie du willst, aber online wirst du nicht kommen ! du mußt die vpi7vci einstellen die 0 und 0 verwenden !

hast du einen splitter an deinem anschluss, siehe bilder, ist da was bekanntes bei oder steckt das telefon in der fritzbox und die fritzbox ist DIREKT an der telefondose angeklemmt?
solltest du ip telefonie haben und da ist was in der provisionierung schief gegangen sollte eigentlich telefon auch tot sein ! vllt waren die so clever haben dir die fritzbox geschickt ohne die seriennummer auch dein kundenkonto zu buchen, damit die fritzbox sich auch daten ziehen kann


----------



## Cooper101 (21. März 2013)

Leider kann ich im Moment kein Bild posten, da nicht zuhause.
Bezüglich des 5-Euro-Aufpreises schreibt 1&1 beim online-Verfügbarkeitscheck auf der Seite:

_"__1&1 DSL ist an Ihrem Wohnsitz verfügbar!__Ihr  Wohnsitz liegt noch in einem wenig ausgebauten DSL-Gebiet. Gerne können  wir Ihnen den gewünschten Tarif aber schon jetzt per Fernanschaltung  ans 1&1 Netz anbieten – für nur *4,99 €/Monat* mehr."_


Und mit günstigstem Angebot meinte ich lediglich die Fritzbox (Homeserver), die hier nichts kostet. Andere Anbieter nehmen extra Geld dafür.
Und ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass ein altes vorgeschaltetes Modem besser mit einer schlechten Leitung zurecht kommt als das aus der FB.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. März 2013)

siehe oben den nachtrag nochmal ! das finde ich interessant die aussage ! in einem wenig ausgebauten gebiet und dafür 5 euro extra !?! bei denen ist doch alles wenig ausgebaut, die kaufen sich doch überall nur ein und mieten sich die ports


----------



## Cooper101 (21. März 2013)

Nochmal kurz zurück: Auch congstar schreibt so ähnlich.
Käme ich auf 25,- im Monat. Das wären immer noch 5 Euro weniger als zB Vodafone.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. März 2013)

mal unabhängig von den 5 euro solltest erstmal hier klarstellen was du für eine art anschluß hast ! möglichkeiten sind viele da das du nicht online kommst ! dafür oben die bilder, wozu du leider grad keine infos gibst ! vllt ja später, dann kann dir evtl geholfen werden


----------



## Decrypter (21. März 2013)

Regio bedeutet, dass du über die Telekom Technik geschaltet bist, da die Technikpartner von 0+0 (Telefonica, VF, QSC) im HVT keine eigene DSL Technik stehen haben. Das ist jetzt mit Sicherheit ein DSL 6000 Bitstream Anschluss, also ein lupenreiner Telekom DSL Anschluss, nur ohne einen Festnetzanschluss von der Telekom.



> Es kann doch nicht mein Job als Endverbraucher sein, mich mit so einem  Scheiß sehr zu befassen. 1&1 stellt sich blöd oder ist es  tatsächlich (" Fehler in der Leitung wurde behoben ")
> 
> Leider haben Sie das günstigste Angebot (bei mir geht nur DSL 6000),oder täusche ich mich da?



Das ist doch völlig egal, was du hast.  Die Leitung steht ja, da du ansonsten keinen Sync bekommen würdest. Du bekommst aber keine Verbindung zum "Einwahlserver" (Radiusserver), bzw. wirst dort abgewiesen. Das ist ein Problem von 0+0 und die haben gefälligst dafür zu sorgen, das es funktioniert. Wenn sie sich weiter blöd stellen, dann setze denen schriftlich und nachweisbar (!) eine Frist zur Erbringung der vertraglichen Leistungen. Geht dann immer noch nichts, dann kündigst du außerordentlich, da dein Vertragspartner trotz Fristsetzung seinen vertraglichen Verpflichtungen nicht nachkommt !
Manchmal versteht 0+0 leider keine andere Sprache.

BTW:
Es wäre mal gut, wenn du hier mal Screens von den DSL Informationen einstellen könntest.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. März 2013)

werden solche anschlüße bei fremdanbietern überhaupt noch geschaltet das  nur dsl oder nur telefonie zur verfügung steht??? denke mal das die  tarife heutzutage immer beides beinhalten, unterschied ist halt ob man  doppelflat, phone flat oder internet flat hat ! wäre halt interessant zu  wissen ob er telefonie nutzt, ob er telefonieren kann wenn ja oder wenn  telefonie genutzt wird über welchen weg , ob voip oder splitter !?!


----------



## Cooper101 (21. März 2013)

Telefon hängt an der FB, geht aber auch nicht. Splitter ist keiner da, FB soll direkt an die Wand gestöpselt werden.

Gottseidank bin ich noch im 1. Monat und da gilt das grandiose 1&1-Prinzip. Und gleichzeitig widerrufe ich die Einzugsermächtigung.
Einen Verweis auf das BGH-Urteil ausm Januar streue ich auch mit ein 

DSL6000-Anschluss: Heißt das, kein Anbieter wird mir mehr Bandbreite bieten können? Wie finde ich raus, was an meinem Anschluss möglich ist?

Bilder vom FB-Setup kommen am Samstag, vorher bin ich nicht zuhause.


----------



## Decrypter (21. März 2013)

> DSL6000-Anschluss: Heißt das, kein Anbieter wird mir mehr Bandbreite  bieten können? Wie finde ich raus, was an meinem Anschluss möglich ist?



Derzeit jedenfalls nicht, nein.
Dein Anschluss ist über die DSL Technik der Telekom geschaltet, da nur diese im HVT vorhanden ist. Kein anderer Anbieter wie Telefonica oder Vodafone hat da eigene DSL Technik stehen. Also keine Kollokation vorhanden. Damit Kunden trotzdem ihre Tarife anbieten können, ohne auch nur 1 Cent da in die Erschließung gesteckt zu haben, muß die Telekom eben diese BSA (Bitstream Anschlüsse) zur Verfügung stellen. Das heißt, es ist im Grunde ein reiner Telekom DSL Anschluss, der aber zu einem anderen Anbieter geleitet wird. Und da es sich hier um einen Telekom DSL Anschluss im herkömmlichen Sinn handelt, gelten dort genau die gleichen Dämpfungsgrenzen wie für die Telekom Kunden auch. Deswegen bekommst du halt nur maximal DSL 6000. Wie auch bei VF oder auch bei O2 oder Congstar. Weil alle diese Anbieter nur über die Telekom Technik Bitstream schalten können.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. März 2013)

also telefon geht auch nicht ! geh auf die weboberfläche und schaue nach ob die fritzbox tatsächlich sync hat (evtl hat sie sich einfach aufgehangen und zeigt sync an obwohl keiner da ist) ! wenn sie auf der weboberfläche sync anzeigt ruf bei 0 und 0 an, sollen schauen ob die den sync überhaupt messen können bzw sehen, wenn bist schonmal auf dem richtigen port, wenn nicht hast du fremdsync und es kann nichts gehen ! bist du auf dem richtigen port frag die hellen köpfe der hotline ob die fritzbox die du erhalten hast richtig verbucht worden ist auf dein kundenkonto ! wenn dem nicht so ist bekommt die keine provisionierung ! 
was du auch mal versuchen kannst bevor du da anrufst, das du über die weboberfläche mal die kiste auf werkseinstellung zurücksetzt, damit die versucht sich neu anzumelden, evtl bekommt sie dann daten


----------



## Cooper101 (22. März 2013)

Werkssetup? Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass ich das noch nicht versucht hätte..

Und Lust, dem Service zu sagen was zu tun ist habe ich auch keine mehr. 
Wie gesagt, das kann nicht meine Aufgabe als Laie sein!


----------



## mrfloppy (22. März 2013)

Wat fragst denn dann hier nach ? Dann schliess denn thread und kündige den Anschluss wenn nichts deine aufgabe ist und du kein bock hast da anzurufen ! Verschiedene fehlermoeglichkeiten wurden genannt und bei manchen eventuellen fehlern kommst du nunmal nicht drum rum da anzurufen


----------



## Cooper101 (23. März 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild meiner Setups.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

